# Rapid Fix



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

If you thought JB weld or quick steel was good BACK UP and look at this amazing bonding agent!

I have a supplier for this stuff up here at work and its awesome, i thought it sounded like a bunch of BS but after one use, im hooked!

So far I have

-cold welded the inner pinion bearing to the case on my honda 300
-fixed a CV boot!!!!!! (MAJOR PLUS, STILL HOLDING AFTER SEVERAL MILES)
-fixed a coffee pot handle
-cold welded the power wires coming out of an atv stereo box so they couldnt be pulled out
-glued my whole hand together to make a nub outta my right hand by mistake (SUCKS)

this is just what ive done....ive heard lots of stories, but, the pinion bearing on my honda was the difference between ride and no ride, as was the boot...just thought i would share
:bigok:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

looks pretty cool but im going to stay skeptical until I can try some just looks to good to be true


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought the same, total BS....but, i gotta say, i was proven wrong


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.rapid-fix-glue.com/

I'd like to try it but for $30 it better work.


----------

